# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Coincoin PC] Projet de moteur de recherche

## toutatis

Bonjour à tous,

Je démarre un petit projet web qui consisterait à créer une grosse base de données de tests parus dans le magazine depuis sa création.

Le but est de permettre aux lecteurs qui entassent les numéros dans leur bibliothèque et qui aimeraient retrouver rapidement quel numéro correspond au test qu'ils souhaitent lire au petit coin.

Ce site web comportera donc un moteur de recherche et plus si les lecteurs le souhaitent.

Yvan Le Fou m'a donné l'autorisation (je n'ai pas eu celle de Couly concernant ses dessins)

J'ai lancé une page d'atterrissage qui permet de mesurer l'intérêt du projet en collectant les emails des personnes qui sont intéressées : http://coincoinpc.launchrock.com

Une version statique du site web sera bientôt disponible (je mettrai le lien dans ce messsage).

Ce projet est ouvert aux développeurs qui souhaitent participer à l'aventure (MP si intéressé).

Lorsque le site aura un minimum de fonctionnalités, il faudra des volontaires pour remplir la base de données des tests.

Merci de vos commentaires.

David


*Lien utile* : https://coincoinpc.fr


Edit: La v2 est presque terminée. C'était surtout une refonte graphique. La page Recherche avancée n'existe plus. L'idée est d'utiliser ElasticSearch pour une recherche plus naturelle. Ca viendra courant 2017.

Edit 2022 : le site comprend désormais une adaptation de https://canardvapeur.fr.

----------


## Checco

C'est une brillante initiative! 
Oooohhhh mais combien de fois je voulais rechercher un vieux test ou un "à avenir" du passé et impossible de remettre la main dessus...

Bon courage à toi!

----------


## eKaps

Bonne idée toutafis, merci de l'initiative  :;): .

----------


## Pontifex

Très bonne initiative effectivement, mais s'il s'agit simplement de savoir dans quel numéro se trouve quel test, l'index des test de mad LL le fait déjà, non ?  ::huh::

----------


## Noirdesir

J'ai une collection presque complète de Canard Pc donc je veux bien aider à remplir la base de donnée.

----------


## Catel

N'hésite pas à contacter http://www.abandonware-magazines.org/  ::):  On y trouve déjà la Joyliste, la Tiltliste et la Genlist (créée par moi) !

----------


## toutatis

> Très bonne initiative effectivement, mais s'il s'agit simplement de savoir dans quel numéro se trouve quel test, l'index des test de mad LL le fait déjà, non ?


Son travail est super intéressant!  ::wub::  Il faut que je le contacte.

L'idée est que tu as envie d'aller méditer avec 1 ou plusieurs canards sous la main. Tu veux gagner du temps. Du coup, tu ouvres un navigateur (ordi, tablette ou téléphone intelligent), tu sais ton titre et tu as la réponse en moins de 2 secondes avec la jaquette correspondant au numéro.

En fait ce projet est au départ un besoin personnel  :;):  et je me suis dis que je pourrai le partager avec la communauté de CanardPC

De plus, selon les besoins il y aura d'autres fonctionnalités comme préparer une liste de canard, ou bien des fonctions "sociales". Mais là c'est trop anticiper le truc, il faut démarrer petit  :;): 


---------- Post added at 16h57 ---------- Previous post was at 16h55 ----------




> J'ai une collection presque complète de Canard Pc donc je veux bien aider à remplir la base de donnée.


Super ! J'ai vu que tu t'étais inscrit sur le site de coincoinpc.launchrock.co. Je ne vais pas tarder à envoyer un SPAM de recrutement pour la Ducky Task Force Team, l'unité spéciale qui va arroser la base de données à coup de railgun.

----------


## eKaps

Postulé  :Cigare: .

----------


## darkgrievous

Postulé et admis, reste plus qu'à aller à la cave voir les numéros que j'ai  ::sad::

----------


## Dazou

J'en suis !
Maintenant il faut se répartir le boulot  :;):

----------


## half

Juste pour dire que c'est une fonction que le site proposé déjà mais hélas depuis que je ne suis plus sur cette fonction la base n'est plus à jour. On pourrai pas intégrer votre projet dans Canard PC ? Je peux en parler a la redaction si vous étes intéressé. Exemple de donné qui ressort depuis la recherche : http://canardpc.com/jeux-1399-mass_effect_2.html ou http://canardpc.com/jeux-145-half_life_2.html.

----------


## toutatis

Salut Half,

C'est ce que j'avais proposé à Ivan. Il m'a dit de faire un truc à part :




> Aucun soucis pour nous au contraire !
> Notre site étant un édifice branlant et vieillissant, il vaut mieux éviter...


L'équipe est bien motivée et la saisie des données a bien avancé.

Du coup, veux-tu que nous fassions une pause dans l'avancement du site en attendant que vous en discutiez entre vous, membres de la rédac ?

Ou bien on continue à le développer quitte à importer plus tard dans CanardPC.

Je t'envoie un MP concernant l'architecture du site web que j'ai mis en place (pour le moment, rien n'est figé).

Cordialement,

David

----------


## half

Si Ivan t'a dit qu'il n'était pas intéressé pas la peine d’insister sur ce point  :;): . Continuez comme vous faites.

----------


## Jeckhyl

_Notre webmaster étant un édifice branlant et vieillissant, il vaut mieux l'éviter..._

Ce n'est pas très gentil ça.

----------


## Anonyme957

Une excellente idée, ça ! Ce serait envisageable d'y mettre les logiciels de la rubrique software ? Cela arrive souvent qu'un canard ne trouve plus celui dont le magazine avait parlé auparavant.

----------


## eKaps

On se concentre sur les test dans un premier temps mais c'est prévu  :;): .

----------


## toutatis

Ouverture du site pour recueillir vos commentaires et suggestions : http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/

Cordialement,

David

----------


## eKaps

Petit up, on veut des retours des canards ! Le projet est déjà bien abouti bien que tous les magazines ne soient pas encore indexés.

----------


## djcrazyb

Je trouve l'idée vraiment sympa, surtout avec l'arrivée des soldes, mais serait-il possible de rajouter (dans la fiche) pour chaque jeu le petit résumé de fin teste ?
Après pour la navigation c'est très épuré et agréable à consulter.

----------


## eKaps

Merci du retour ! Les avis vont arriver dans les prochaines versions, on commence de notre côté à les répertorier  :;):

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

Le projet est encore vivant mais c'est l'été, on peut se permettre un peu de vacances, d'où l'absence de mise à jour ces dernières semaines.

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas le compte twitter de CoincoinPC. Voici les prochaines updates : 
- aout -> enrichissement de la base de données : au moins jusqu'au numéro 200. Même si les données ne sont pas parfaites, les fiches de tests pourront apparaître dans les résultats.
- septembre -> Evolution du moteur de recherche avec l'ajout de plusieurs critères, mise en place de filtre et tri pour les résultats quelle que soit la page, pour les contributeurs -> ajout de formulaires afin de pouvoir saisir en ligne directement.

David

----------


## xrogaan

Par toutatis, un génie.
Perso, j'attends avec impatience une version web du magazine parce que j'ai une organisation de merde. En fait, si quelqu'un rentre chez moi, il pourrait très bien trouver des canardpc dans les endroits les plus inopportuns (hormis les chiottes).

Mais revenons à l'application: comment on cherche? Je veux dire, quels sont les critères pris en compte pour trouver un numéro? J'ai essayé les mots clef "SimCity" et "Diablo" et "Diablo 3" et rien ne sort...

----------


## eKaps

Hello xrogaan. La base de données n'est pas encore exhaustive, ce qui explique que tu ne trouves pas ces titres. Tu peux avoir un aperçu des jeux disponbiles ici : http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/reviews.html  :;):

----------


## toutatis

Bonsoir,

un petit sondage pour récolter votre avis sur le site et vos éventuelles attentes : http://fr.surveymonkey.com/s/JF9RT7J (le lien est aussi dispo sur le site)

Merci pour vos réponses,

David

----------


## Izual

Mais ils sont d'accord à la rédac pour que vous diffusiez les tests complets (etc.) rapidement après la sortie du mag comme indiqué dans le sondage ?

----------


## eKaps

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait voulu fait référence au tests récents mais à ceux déjà disponibles sur abandonware-magazines par exemple.

----------


## toutatis

> Mais ils sont d'accord à la rédac pour que vous diffusiez les tests complets (etc.) rapidement après la sortie du mag comme indiqué dans le sondage ?


eKaps a vu juste. Mais en règle générale, tout se fera avec l'accord de la rédac.

Déjà, si on arrive a rattraper le retard (+ de 80 numéros bien garnis !) ce sera pas mal.

----------


## xrogaan

Répondus y'a quelques jours (oublié de faire un petit coucou).  ::):

----------


## Clain

Salut, j'aime beaucoup ce projet et, si ce n'est pas abandonné, j'aimerais participer au remplissage de la base de données.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ce serait super d'ajouter aux tests des jeux les utilitaires des pages download.

----------


## toutatis

> Salut, j'aime beaucoup ce projet et, si ce n'est pas abandonné, j'aimerais participer au remplissage de la base de données.


Salut,

Le projet n'est pas abandonné. C'est juste que je n'arrive pas à avoir le temps en ce moment. Pour les évolutions du site, j'aurai un bon créneau durant Mars-Avril.

Concernant le remplissage, j'arrive à mettre les nouveau mags mais pour les anciens c'est plus tendu.

Si tu souhaites m'aider je t'enverrai un MP demain avec qq instructions/conseils sur la saisie des jeux.

Merci pour ton aide,

David

---------- Post added at 22h29 ---------- Previous post was at 22h28 ----------




> Ce serait super d'ajouter aux tests des jeux les utilitaires des pages download.


Salut,

Cela fait parti des souhaits des lecteurs. C'est juste que les évolutions ne seront pas codées avant Mars-Avril.

Merci pour la piqûre de rappel  :;): 

David

----------


## Clain

> Concernant le remplissage, j'arrive à mettre les nouveau mags mais pour les anciens c'est plus tendu.
> 
> Si tu souhaites m'aider je t'enverrai un MP demain avec qq instructions/conseils sur la saisie des jeux.
> 
> Merci pour ton aide


Pas de problème, j'attends donc ton MP  :;):

----------


## RomSonic

Salut. Je suis également intéressé pour participer. Et il serai bon d'avoir une barre de liens de l'alphabet en haut de page pour atteindre une lettre plus rapidement (sur la page d'index des jeux).

----------


## toutatis

> Salut. Je suis également intéressé pour participer. Et il serai bon d'avoir une barre de liens de l'alphabet en haut de page pour atteindre une lettre plus rapidement (sur la page d'index des jeux).


Salut,

Merci pour ton aide et pour la suggestion. Je vais mettre des onglets comme pour les magazines.

Je ne suis pas trop dispo cette semaine mais la semaine prochaine je t'enverrai un MP avec instructions/conseils

A+

----------


## deathdigger

Attention à l'encodage des caractères spéciaux :
http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/revi...%20Garbage%20?!

----------


## Koma

Bonjour,

On a des nouvelles du projet ? C'est mort et enterré ? toutatis est encore passé en juin, il continue d'y plancher ?

----------


## toutatis

Salut à tous,

ça y est ! Je peux enfin travailler sur coincoinpc après plus de 10 mois sans pouvoir y toucher. En ce moment, je travaille sur :
- interfaces admin de saisie pour préparer septembre
- qq changements dans l'affichage des infos sur le site

En même temps, je rattrape le retard que j'ai pris sur les derniers numéros et je rentrerai les + vieux (entre 200 et 280 je crois)

En septembre, je proposerai à la rédac de saisir complètement les mags parus avant 2012 :
- tests complets de JV
- utilitaires
- recettes
- dossiers
- Au coin du jeu (rubrique d'IvanLeFou)

Concernant les tests de JV, ce sera forcément une sélection dans un premier temps car c'est bcp de taf malgré la facilité d'importer les textes avec un outil OCR.

Donc non, le projet n'est pas mort, je suis bien content de voir qu'il y a encore des canards qui s'y intéressent.

May the slip be with you,

David

---------- Post added at 09h49 ---------- Previous post was at 09h48 ----------




> Attention à l'encodage des caractères spéciaux :
> http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/revi...%20Garbage%20?!


Meerci pour le bug, je vais passer les id en lien plutôt que le titre, ce sera plus safe.

----------


## Koma

Salut ! Bravo pour le taf, j'adore l'idée du moteur et ça permet de remettre en tête l'évolution d'une licence chez CPC selon ses notes.

Y'a moyen de participer ? J'ai une pile de CPC récents chez moi depuis que j'ai lancé mon abo y'a 2 ans, et du temps pour MAJ la BDD si personne s'en occupe (j'ai vu que les updates dataient de quoi, hiver/printemps 2013 ? Y'avait Thief mais pas Titanfall par ex).

Voilà voilà, en tout cas bravo à tout le monde car ça n'a l'air de rien mais c'est super utile comme site.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je suis également dispo pour filer un coup de main.  ::):

----------


## Taro

Super idée !
Je suis abonné depuis seulement un an, mais je peux aider éventuellement.
En fait, je pourrais surtout aider sur la partie prog, mais je suis un peu allergique aux langages web.

----------


## xrogaan

> Super idée !
> Je suis abonné depuis seulement un an, mais je peux aider éventuellement.
> En fait, je pourrais surtout aider sur la partie prog, mais je suis un peu allergique aux langages web.


Je crois qu'ils font ça en RoR. En plus d'être web, c'est du ruby.

Berk.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Taro

Dis pas berk, j'ai appris avec le ruby, et sans ça je serais encore en train de me demander "je vais faire quoi moi comme métier ?"  ::):

----------


## toutatis

> Je crois qu'ils font ça en RoR. En plus d'être web, c'est du ruby.
> 
> Berk.


Je ne suis pas maso. C'est du python (template HTML en Jinja2, serveur web Flask couplé à MongoDB comme Bdd)

Concernant le site, j'ai surtout besoin d'un web designer car le look du site est plutôt austère.

Pour les dactylographes en herbe, j'envoie un MP cet AM.

----------


## Taro

Hum, niveau web-design, je ne crois pas pouvoir aider. Je crains dans le domaine  ::ninja:: 

Je ne touche pas au Python, à mon avis à l'heure actuelle j'ai probablement trop d'investissement sur des projets C# / C++ pour pouvoir m'embarquer là-dedans.
Petite question quand même, l'OCR vous l'avez de fourni avec l'imprimante ou vous utilisez un logiciel tiers ? J'ai une imprimante bureautique de base, une HP Deskjet 3070A.

----------


## eKaps

> Hum, niveau web-design, je ne crois pas pouvoir aider. Je crains dans le domaine 
> 
> Je ne touche pas au Python, à mon avis à l'heure actuelle j'ai probablement trop d'investissement sur des projets C# / C++ pour pouvoir m'embarquer là-dedans.
> Petite question quand même, l'OCR vous l'avez de fourni avec l'imprimante ou vous utilisez un logiciel tiers ? J'ai une imprimante bureautique de base, une HP Deskjet 3070A.


Pas d'OCR à ce que je sache, enfin je faisais ça avec mes petits mimines en tout cas  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Han, vous retapez tout à la main ?  ::O: 

Là, j'aurai clairement pas le temps pour ça.

----------


## toutatis

> Hum, niveau web-design, je ne crois pas pouvoir aider. Je crains dans le domaine 
> 
> Je ne touche pas au Python, à mon avis à l'heure actuelle j'ai probablement trop d'investissement sur des projets C# / C++ pour pouvoir m'embarquer là-dedans.
> Petite question quand même, l'OCR vous l'avez de fourni avec l'imprimante ou vous utilisez un logiciel tiers ? J'ai une imprimante bureautique de base, une HP Deskjet 3070A.


J'utulise TextGrabber sur mon iPhone. Il est un peu cher (je l'ai acheté à 4 euros si je me souviens bien) mais il est vite rentabilisé. Sinon il y a OCR Feeder sur Linux qui est gratos mais la reconnaissance est moins efficace.

Comme tu peux le voir, c'est plutôt artisanal.

----------


## toutatis

@KomaWhite : je ne peux pas t'envoyer de MP, ta boite est pleine

----------


## Sharp'

Je veux bien aider pour tout ce qui est prog et webdesign.
Surtout côté webdesign, le Python et Flask, je m'y suis que récemment mis, je suis pas sûr de pouvoir beaucoup aider mais faut voir.  :;):

----------


## toutatis

> Je veux bien aider pour tout ce qui est prog et webdesign.
> Surtout côté webdesign, le Python et Flask, je m'y suis que récemment mis, je suis pas sûr de pouvoir beaucoup aider mais faut voir.


Classe  :B): .

Faudrait se voir sur Paname alors...
Si tu as des dispos pendant la semaine, je suis preneur (le WE, c'est trop chaud avec mes gosses)

----------


## Koma

> Je ne suis pas maso. C'est du python (template HTML en Jinja2, serveur web Flask couplé à MongoDB comme Bdd)
> 
> Concernant le site, j'ai surtout besoin d'un web designer car le look du site est plutôt austère.
> 
> Pour les dactylographes en herbe, j'envoie un MP cet AM.


 Je peux trouver le temps de faire ça (j'ai aussi un ipad si y'a un bon logiciel d'OCR sur iOS), mais j'ai pas reçu de MP  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 22h36 ---------- Previous post was at 22h36 ----------




> @KomaWhite : je ne peux pas t'envoyer de MP, ta boite est pleine


Pardon au temps pour moi, c'est vidé  :;):

----------


## Sharp'

> Classe .
> 
> Faudrait se voir sur Paname alors...
> Si tu as des dispos pendant la semaine, je suis preneur (le WE, c'est trop chaud avec mes gosses)


La semaine c'est un peu dur pour moi, j'ai cours tous les jours matin et aprem' sur Nanterre.
Skype sinon ?

----------


## toutatis

Bonjour,

Après avoir discuté avec Ivan, la rédaction refuse la publication des tests complets des JV.

Nous allons donc nous concentrer sur la refonte du site et de compléter les infos qui "manquent" sur certains tests.

David

----------


## Koma

OK.

Toutatis, du coup j'ai pas encore jeté un oeil au moteur. Donc quand j'ai du temps et que je m'y mets, je garde ton principe de mettre l'encart de la note ? Ou tu vas refaire complètement le site ?

----------


## eKaps

Étonnant, sachant que, sauf erreur, ils n'ont rien contre abandonware-magazines. Ça vaudrait le coup de mettre un lien renvoyant vers la page du scan du coup.

----------


## toutatis

> Étonnant, sachant que, sauf erreur, ils n'ont rien contre abandonware-magazines. Ça vaudrait le coup de mettre un lien renvoyant vers la page du scan du coup.


Je pense qu'il y a une différence entre un test scanné en png et une version web facilement extractable, copiable. Cela pose certainement des questions de propriété intellectuelle, de responsabilité sur la publication du contenu (en cas de litige avec X, qui est responsable ? Presse Non-Stop ou bien nous ?).




> C'est surement quelque chose que nous ferons un jour.


Rien n'est perdu pour leurs tests soient dispos en ligne un jour sur leur site web. Je dirais qu'ils sont bien trop occupés avec CanardPC, les HS, HardwarePC et Humanoïde maintenant pour réfléchir sur le sujet.

Par contre, bonne idée pour le lien vers abandonware-magazines. Je lui en parlerai.

----------


## toutatis

> Toutatis, du coup j'ai pas encore jeté un oeil au moteur. Donc quand j'ai du temps et que je m'y mets, je garde ton principe de mettre l'encart de la note ?


Je ne comprends pas ta question. Tu veux dire continuer à saisir la note et l'avis ?




> Ou tu vas refaire complètement le site ?


Pas de gros bouleversement mais juste une mise en page plus propre car Bootstrap (le framework CSS utilisé sur le site) est trop pénible à utiliser.
Sharp' va s'occuper de cette partie et il a carte blanche dessus  :;): .

----------


## Koma

A la base je t'ai proposé de compléter les notes manquantes oui, juste que j'ai pas encore bloqué un aprem pour prendre ma pile de CPC et m'y mettre.. 

Tu veux dire que ça aussi CPC veut que t'arrêtes ? Ou c'est toujours OK ?

----------


## toutatis

> Tu veux dire que ça aussi CPC veut que t'arrêtes ? Ou c'est toujours OK ?


Rien ne change par rapport à avant. Ils ne veulent pas que le contenu complet soit dispo, c'est tout.

En fait au début, j'avais proposé que la note. Et puis, Half m'a carrément envoyé un extract de leur Bdd avec l'avis pour certains. Du coup, on s'est dit à l'époque que ce serait bien de le rajouter dans la fiche.

Sinon, je vais enlever les champs introduction et contenu que j'avais préparés au cas où ils auraient dit ok. Ils ne servent plus à rien désormais.

Merci pour le coup de main.

Edit : Euh... en fait ils ont déjà été supprimés. Le déploiement des modifs va tellement vite sur heroku :P

----------


## Chre

Bonjour les Coin²,

Bravo *toutatis* pour cette super idée ! Cela répond exactement à mon besoin : j'achète toujours les jeux longtemps après leur sortie, et j'ai du mal à retrouver la magazine dans lequel je vais avoir la note de CPC. Maintenant, je sais comment faire, merci !

J'ai près de 5 ans de CPC dans ma bibliothèque, si jeux peux aider à saisir la note et l'avis final de numéros manquants, je veux bien essayer. Merci de me dire comment faire  :;):

----------


## toutatis

> Étonnant, sachant que, sauf erreur, ils n'ont rien contre abandonware-magazines. Ça vaudrait le coup de mettre un lien renvoyant vers la page du scan du coup.


J'ai eu le feu vert d'Ivan. Ceux qui sont motivés peuvent envoyer les liens à l'adresse mail coincoinpc[]lesite[]gmail[]com (mettre le point et l'arobase dans les cases qui vont bien).

Merci d'avance

----------


## toutatis

> Bonjour les Coin²,
> 
> Bravo *toutatis* pour cette super idée ! Cela répond exactement à mon besoin : j'achète toujours les jeux longtemps après leur sortie, et j'ai du mal à retrouver la magazine dans lequel je vais avoir la note de CPC. Maintenant, je sais comment faire, merci !
> 
> J'ai près de 5 ans de CPC dans ma bibliothèque, si jeux peux aider à saisir la note et l'avis final de numéros manquants, je veux bien essayer. Merci de me dire comment faire


Salut,

Je t'ai envoyé un MP.

----------


## Chre

Vu,

Je te redis ça.

----------


## Chre

Bonjour toutes et tous,

Suggestions  ::):  :
Ajouter le prix (pour savoir si on veut acheter un jeu le prix actuel est vachement plus mieux à la baisse que le prix de sortie, ce qui améliore d'autant sa note)
Ajouter l'information sur les DRM

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

Pour rappel, l'idée de coincoinPC est de mettre à dispo des fiches de JV pour que les canards puissent s'y retrouver dans leur (grosse) pile de magazine.

Le prix c'est un peu chaud car il varie dans le temps. Cela veut dire qu'il faut maj régulièrement.  ::sad:: 

Les DRM, pourquoi pas, il faut demander l'avis du public  :;):

----------


## Chre

Bonjour,

Ok pour l'objectif.
Pour le prix, je ne parle pas du prix réel, mais uniquement celui indiqué dans le magazine au moment de la publication : cela permet de voir 12 ou 18 mois après si la promo Steam est vraiment si alléchante que ça :D

Mais si ce n'est pas réaliste, tant pis, je ferais sans  :;):

----------


## clark_69_fr

je viens de trouver une info que je cherchais depuis hier sur le site, super, très utile et efficace... par contre dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un lien facilement trouvable pour avoir accès a votre base de données (en tout cas je ne l'ai trouve qu'en arpentant le forum).
Beau boulot, merci

----------


## toutatis

Merci pour le feedback.
C'est vrai qu'il faut fouiller un peu pour nous trouver. Disons que lorsque la base sera suffisamment exhaustive (il en manque une dizaine de mag), j'en reparlerai à Doc Téraboule. Il m'avait proposé d'intégrer le truc chez eux. On aura peut-être une meilleure visibilité.

En même temps, j'aimerais bien tester Elasticsearch pour améliorer la partie recherche et faire des stats rigolotes

----------


## teurg14

oh punaise je tombe par hasard sur ce site génial ! Merci les canards ! :;): . Si y'a besoin d'un coup de main pour saisir des tests, je suis votre homme !

----------


## toutatis

> oh punaise je tombe par hasard sur ce site génial ! Merci les canards !. Si y'a besoin d'un coup de main pour saisir des tests, je suis votre homme !


Salut.

Merci pour le coup de main. Tu peux commencer à m'envoyer par MP les test du n°311 :
- titre
- sous titre
- genre

Les autres infos restantes, je le récupère du fichier de MadLL (gloire à lui !)

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

qq news : la saisie est presque finie. J'en suis au 315. Il manque une revue "fine" des vieux tests des magazines 30 à 200 (avis + studio + pays). Au dessus, ça commence à être bien complet.
J'ai rajouté les champs DRM et prix et je pense ajouter un formulaire sur chaque fiche pour permettre à la communauté de donner un coup de main directement depuis le site si des infos sont manquantes ou incorrectes.

Concernant le nouveau design, c'est toujours Sharp' qui s'en occupe. Il prend son temps  :;): . Une fois que son travail sera intégré dans l'appli, on fera une annonce par twitter.

Bisous

----------


## Koma

Désole toutatis, je voulais t'aider et j'ai jamais trouvé le temps pour  ::unsure:: 

Un grand bravo en tout cas pour votre travail à tous  ::wub::

----------


## toutatis

> Désole toutatis, je voulais t'aider et j'ai jamais trouvé le temps pour


Pas grave  :;): 




> Un grand bravo en tout cas pour votre travail à tous


Merci

----------


## Koma

Coucou, du nouveau sur votre projet  ::):  ?

----------


## toutatis

C'est l'été et on boit frais à CoincoinPC  :B): 

Plus sérieusement, je compte intégrer les jeux en accès anticipé et réparer les couv suite à la migration de canardpc.com (je pointais directement chez eux).

Sinon, je vais essayer de continuer à compléter les anciens tests au fur et à mesure (avis + DRM + prix lors du test principalement). S'il y a des bonnes âmes je suis preneur et on peut ouvrir une feuille google spreadsheet.

Concernant le look, j'ai vraiment pas le temps.

Bisous

----------


## Chre

Bonjour,




> S'il y a des bonnes âmes je suis preneur


Je peux un peu dans les 3 semaines qui viennent si tu veux. Tu me rediras.

----------


## clark_69_fr

Ca serait pas mal de mettre le lien dans le 1er post!

----------


## toutatis

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai eu un trimestre très chargé professionnellement. Là j'ai un petit trou de souris pour travailler un peu sur coincoinpc.

Pour info, les jaquettes sont opérationnelles suite à la nouvelle version du site canardpc
Pour les avatars des testeurs, ce sera corrigé dans la semaine
Je vais rattraper mon retard sur les numéros 219 à 230.

Pour la suite :
* J'aimerais rentrer les jeux en early access. Ceux qui veulent me donner un coup de main, m'envoie un MP afin que je leur partage la google spreadsheet correspondante
* Par ailleurs, je vais retravailler le design (moche) du site qui n'a pas bougé depuis sa mise en ligne en m'appuyant sur le style du nouveau site de canardpc.

si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas ;-)

Meilleurs voeux pour 2015

----------


## clark_69_fr

et y'a pas moyen que l'equipe de CPC utilise votre outil a chaque sortie pour que la base de donnees soit mise a jour en "temps reel"?

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

Je pense qu'ils ont trop de travail et vu que canardpc online va enfin voir le jour fin 2016 / début 2017, il faudra se poser la question sur l'avenir de cet outil.

Sinon, un petit coup de peinture est en cours sur le site : http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/v2/ (attention, c'est une maquette)

Des retours seraient appréciables  ::): .

----------


## Krabator

Salut toutatis, 

est ce que tu as été approché pour que ton travail puisse être réutilisé dans le cadre du site de CPC ?
Est ce que toi, tu serais d'accord pour refiler les clé de ton taf à CPC s'ils souhaitent l'intégrer tout ou partie dans le nouveau site ?

ça serait coin que tout soit jeté aux orties (avec mami) sans qu'il y ait une ré-exploitation du travail déjà fourni.

chocobisous.

----------


## toutatis

> est ce que tu as été approché pour que ton travail puisse être réutilisé dans le cadre du site de CPC ?


Je les ai rencontrés et avec Moquette, on a prévu de faire un point sur l'évolution de CoincoinPC par rapport au future site web.




> Est ce que toi, tu serais d'accord pour refiler les clé de ton taf à CPC s'ils souhaitent l'intégrer tout ou partie dans le nouveau site ?
> ça serait coin que tout soit jeté aux orties (avec mami) sans qu'il y ait une ré-exploitation du travail déjà fourni.


Il est prévu que le service soit installé sur leurs machines, notamment les données qui leur appartiennent.

Coincoinbisous

----------


## Krabator

merci  ::):

----------


## Abzerdish

Merci mille fois pour ce site fabuleux!!

 ::wub::

----------


## Chre

> Je les ai rencontrés et avec Moquette, on a prévu de faire un point sur l'évolution de CoincoinPC par rapport au future site web.
> 
> 
> Il est prévu que le service soit installé sur leurs machines, notamment les données qui leur appartiennent.
> 
> Coincoinbisous


Bravo !
Et merci pour le travail effectué, je suis *fan* de coincoinpc, et de son nouveau look  ::P:

----------


## abo

Salut,
je me sers régulièrement de ta base, très pratique!
Un petit retour sur la v2, cependant je n'arrive plus à afficher toutes les catégories (un clic sur l'icone ne donne rien), et le moteur de recherche semble cassé (une recherche donne tous les résultats de la base).

----------


## pitmartinz

C'était -exactement- (ou presque) le projet auquel j'avais pensé.
Si ce n'est que mon idée finale était d'intégrer ça dans une extension pour Chrome, afin que la note CPC + le court résumé du jeu soit directement intégré dans la page de vente sur Steam (un peu comme l'extension Steam Enhanced).

Y aura t'il moyen d'accéder à cette db depuis des webservices ou autre ? (en fournissant l'id steam d'un jeu par exemple, ou bien un nom ?)

----------


## La Guigne

Salut Toutatis,

Mon fond de commerce a longtemps été Elasticsearch (un peu moins en ce moment), donc si besoin, hésite pas à me MP et je peux peut-être dépanner un peu (genre pour les mappings, query ou si tu veux faire de la belle stats à base de Kibana  :Cigare: ).

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

Pour info, les données appartiennent à Presse Non Stop, je ne peux pas faire ce que je veux. Toute évolution qui les impacterait (couplage avec Steam dans notre cas ici) doit être soumise à IvanLeFou.




> C'était -exactement- (ou presque) le projet auquel j'avais pensé.
> Si ce n'est que mon idée finale était d'intégrer ça dans une extension pour Chrome, afin que la note CPC + le court résumé du jeu soit directement intégré dans la page de vente sur Steam (un peu comme l'extension Steam Enhanced).
> 
> Y aura t'il moyen d'accéder à cette db depuis des webservices ou autre ? (en fournissant l'id steam d'un jeu par exemple, ou bien un nom ?)


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Carrément  ::wub:: .

T'es localisé où ? Je travaille sur Paname.




> Salut Toutatis,
> 
> Mon fond de commerce a longtemps été Elasticsearch (un peu moins en ce moment), donc si besoin, hésite pas à me MP et je peux peut-être dépanner un peu (genre pour les mappings, query ou si tu veux faire de la belle stats à base de Kibana ).

----------


## La Guigne

Si la question m'est destinée (le doute m'habite), je suis sur Toulon (télétravail toussa  ::love:: ) mais je monte à l'occaz sur Paris (genre deux fois par trimestre).

----------


## toutatis

> Si la question m'est destinée (le doute m'habite), je suis sur Toulon (télétravail toussa ) mais je monte à l'occaz sur Paris (genre deux fois par trimestre).


Oui. je ne sais pas pourquoi les 2 messages ont fusionné. Je t'écrirai un MP pour t'expliquer le projet en détail. Après on verra comment s'organiser si tu souhaites rejoindre l'aventure  ::):

----------


## schmurtz

Génial, je découvre ce moteur de recherche, juste excellent, merci. Un bon moyen de vendre les numéros déjà parus également.

Je rêve d'avoir la même chose pour Canard PC Hardware ! Les numéros regorgent d'articlent interessants parfois difficile à retrouver : "comment blanchir un vieux plastique" , "les dossiers d'électronique" , etc... 
Ce serait génial !

----------


## Noloxe

Salut!

Je viens de découvrir ce site en allant réclamer cette fonctionnalité pour leur nouveau site, donc un grand merci pour Coincoinpc qui est exactement ce que je recherchais depuis un moment!

----------


## Grolibus

Oui, ce site est génial  ::): 


Je ne vois qu'un ajout qui me permettrait d'en profiter encore mieux:

Dans les classements par genre, avoir la note à côté pour identifier plus facilement les perles qu'on a manqué dans notre genre favori :-P

----------


## Zodex

Salut,

Je me permet de signaler une petite faute: Il y a un "s" à Saints Row 3 et 4! Sinon quand on fait une recherche on ne trouve que Saints Row 2 qui lui est bien écrit.
Sinon merci pour ce site qui est devenu un incontournable pour moi!

----------


## Shepalouest

Très bonne idée ce moteur de recherche  :;): 

Actuellement quand on est abonné a t on accès aux anciens numéros, et si oui jusqu'à quelle date ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Très bonne idée ce moteur de recherche 
> 
> Actuellement quand on est abonné a t on accès aux anciens numéros, et si oui jusqu'à quelle date ?


Sur le site tu as accès aux numéros à partir du 348 (1er novembre 2016) ainsi qu’au Hors-Série #22 du 16 avril 2016. La liste est disponible ici.

----------


## gros_bidule

Avis aux devs de ce formidouble projet : 
puis-je réutiliser les images du dossier https://github.com/dboissier/canardp...c/images/redac (les pictos des rédacteurs) dans mon projet https://github.com/jonathanlermitage/tikione-c2e ?
En respectant la licence Apache biensûr  :;):  (citation des auteurs, si j'ai bien compris)

----------


## Calys

> Avis aux devs de ce formidouble projet : 
> puis-je réutiliser les images du dossier https://github.com/dboissier/canardp...c/images/redac (les pictos des rédacteurs) dans mon projet https://github.com/jonathanlermitage/tikione-c2e ?
> En respectant la licence Apache biensûr  (citation des auteurs, si j'ai bien compris)


Les images proviennent du site web canard pc : https://www.canardpc.com/qui-sommes-nous

 :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Les images proviennent du site web canard pc


Oui, on sait, et alors ?

----------


## Calys

> Oui, on sait, et alors ?


Alors pourquoi demander au développeur de coincoinpc l'autorisation de réutiliser des images qui n'ont pas été crées par lui ?

Ça serait plutôt à la rédac qu'il faudrait demander ça, non ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Thx, je ne savais pas. Je vais leur demander du coup  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

J'ai l'impression que le dernier numéro entré dans la base de Coincoin PC est le numéro 373. Est-ce qu'il y aurait besoin de nouvelles petites mains bénévoles ?  ::):

----------


## toutatis

Salut,

Ca devrait être réglé dans le semaine (je suis en congé). Merci pour la proposition d'aide, je devrais m'en sortir assez rapidement  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Thx, je ne savais pas. Je vais leur demander du coup


Salut,

Vu l'ampleur de ton projet (super après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil), je te conseille de faire tes demandes à Ivan Le Fou directement. Je suis passé par lui pour toutes les autorisations (exploitation de leurs données, le périmètre, photos, pictos, etc.).

C'est pour t'éviter des ennuis au niveau de la propriété intellectuelle  :;): 

Bon courage.

----------


## Frypolar

> Vu l'ampleur de ton projet (super après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil), je te conseille de faire tes demandes à Ivan Le Fou directement. Je suis passé par lui pour toutes les autorisations (exploitation de leurs données, le périmètre, photos, pictos, etc.).


Oui enfin Ivan lui a déjà dit que ça leur plaisait pas trop et qu’il aimerait à minima qu’il n’en fasse pas la promotion et il a l’air de s’en foutre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## niahoo

Hello !

Merci beaucoup pour avoir mis cet outil en place ! Est-il possible de faire une recherche du type : tous les jeux PC notés entre 8 et 10, mais pas les point'n'click et dans les 12 derniers numéros ?

J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait cette fonctionalité sur le site, et les données n'ont pas l'air d'être dans le repo git. Du coup elles sont où ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## pierrecastor

Tiens, j'étais persuadé d'avoir déjà fait un merci ici, mais non.

Donc un grand merci à toutatis pour ce super outil. 

En effet, quand je choppais un jeu ancien avant, sur gog, humble bundle ou autre, et que je voulais trouver dans quel numéro de ma collec il était testé pour relire le test, c'était toujours merdique.

Et depuis la découverte de cet outil, c'est magique.

Donc encore merci




> Hello !
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour avoir mis cet outil en place ! Est-il possible de faire une recherche du type : tous les jeux PC notés entre 8 et 10, mais pas les point'n'click et dans les 12 derniers numéros ?
> 
> J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait cette fonctionalité sur le site, et les données n'ont pas l'air d'être dans le repo git. Du coup elles sont où ?
> 
> Merci



De ce que j'ai compris de mon survol du git et du code, les données sont dans une BDD mongoDB. Mais qui n'est peut-être pas accessible pour des questions de droits ?

----------


## toutatis

> De ce que j'ai compris de mon survol du git et du code, les données sont dans une BDD mongoDB. Mais qui n'est peut-être pas accessible pour des questions de droits ?


Exactement, les données appartiennent à la société Presse Non Stop. Ivan m'a permis d'exposer les fiches seulement. Du coup, elles ne sont pas accessible "facilement".

----------


## Wulfstan

Tiens, comme tu es là, juste deux petites corrections :

- La note d'*Oxygen Not Included* est noté à 23/10, mais 23 était le prix pas la note, qui elle était de 9/10.
- La note de *The Witcher 3* référence l'avant-première de Victor Rugueux dans le numéro 319, et pas le vrai test de Guy Moquette dans le numéro 320. Donc on a un "PROCHAIN NUMERO/10" plutôt qu'un "9 ou 10, on s’en fout, c’est une tuerie/10" (d'ailleurs c'est assez marrant, en regardant la couverture du 320, absolument aucune mention du jeu)

----------


## KOUB

Bien le bonjour,

le lien vers l'article d'Aer : Memories of Old, pointe vers celui de Danganronpa V3 : Killing Harmony :

http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/revi...009af66e8.html

----------


## KOUB

Décidément,

The Legend of Zelda : Breath of the Wild n'est pas dans la base de données, alors qu'il a été testé par Pipomantis dans le numéro 356.

----------


## Doumba

Bonjour,

Oxygen Not Included est noté 23/10 alors que c'est 9/10 et 23euros dans le test.

https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/rev...0092bd8e9.html
https://www.canardpc.com/398/des-gaz...n-not-included

J'adore CoinCoinPC, très utile. Merci pour ce boulot.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Salut, 

Juste un merci pour le site en passant comme ça. GG !

----------


## toutatis

> Bonjour,
> 
> Oxygen Not Included est noté 23/10 alors que c'est 9/10 et 23euros dans le test.
> 
> https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/rev...0092bd8e9.html
> https://www.canardpc.com/398/des-gaz...n-not-included
> 
> J'adore CoinCoinPC, très utile. Merci pour ce boulot.


Corrigé. Merci pour le signalement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Décidément,
> 
> The Legend of Zelda : Breath of the Wild n'est pas dans la base de données, alors qu'il a été testé par Pipomantis dans le numéro 356.


Corrigé. Merci de l'avoir signalé. Je me fouetterai avec des branches d'orties pour la peine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bien le bonjour,
> 
> le lien vers l'article d'Aer : Memories of Old, pointe vers celui de Danganronpa V3 : Killing Harmony :
> 
> http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/revi...009af66e8.html


Corrigé. Merci du signalement

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment s'est passé votre projet? Ça a l'air intéressant


Hummm, c'est à dire ?

----------


## Sinequanone

Hello Toutatis, merci pour l'outil !
As-tu connaissance du projet https://canardvapeur.fr ? Ce serait super bien si les deux outils pouvaient être regroupés en un seul !
Voir https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...C3%A9rimental) si tu n'es pas au courant.

----------


## toutatis

> Hello Toutatis, merci pour l'outil !
> As-tu connaissance du projet https://canardvapeur.fr ? Ce serait super bien si les deux outils pouvaient être regroupés en un seul !
> Voir https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...C3%A9rimental) si tu n'es pas au courant.


Hello,

Oui et on a discuté de cette idée de fusion de canards. Pour l'instant, on n'a pas trop de bande passante pour consolider la bdd mais on y réfléchit  ::): .

----------


## pierrecastor

Petite suggestion d'amélioration :

Mettre une barre de recherche sur la fiche des jeux. Quand je veux chercher plusieurs jeux, je dois revenir à chaque fois sur la page d'accueil.

C'est un détail, mais je pense que ça fluidifierait l'outil.

----------


## Cirth

Merci pour ce moteur de recherche, c'est exactement ce qu'il manquait au site et que je venais réclamer  ::):

----------


## toutatis

Canardvapeur est désormais intégré à coincoinpc.

Merci à Nicolas Wurtz pour l'idée originale et pour avoir accepté de fusionner les 2 apps

----------


## M.Rick75

Canardvapeur, je ne connaissais pas. Ça fait quoi ? Je vois que c'est par rapport à Steam.

----------


## Getz

Je ne connaissais pas non plus, j'ai essayé et c'est vraiment sympa !
En gros, tu vas ici: https://coincoinpc.fr/canard-vapeur.html

Tu rentres ton pseudo steam, et tu auras la liste de tes jeux Steam avec la note CPC correspondante !

----------


## Bart

> Je ne connaissais pas non plus, j'ai essayé et c'est vraiment sympa !
> En gros, tu vas ici: https://coincoinpc.fr/canard-vapeur.html
> 
> Tu rentres ton pseudo steam, et tu auras la liste de tes jeux Steam avec la note CPC correspondante !


J'ai rentré mon pseudo, cliqué sur loupe et rien ne se passe. Idem avec mon n° steam. Ca marche comment ?

----------


## Getz

> J'ai rentré mon pseudo, cliqué sur loupe et rien ne se passe. Idem avec mon n° steam. Ca marche comment ?


Est-ce que ton profil Steam est bien public ? Peut-être que tu n'as aucun jeu Steam testé dans CPC ?

----------


## Bart

Oui il est en visibilité tout le monde et vu le nombre de jeux que j'ai je doute qu'aucun ne soit testé par CPC  ::P:  
Mais quand je clique sur la loupe rien ne se passe, pas de chargement, de liste défilante éventuelle, rien. Sous FF et Chrome (mon navigateur sans antipub ni rien).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://canardvapeur.fr/ tout court, ça fonctionne, par contre.

----------


## Getz

> Oui il est en visibilité tout le monde et vu le nombre de jeux que j'ai je doute qu'aucun ne soit testé par CPC  
> Mais quand je clique sur la loupe rien ne se passe, pas de chargement, de liste défilante éventuelle, rien. Sous FF et Chrome (mon navigateur sans antipub ni rien).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> https://canardvapeur.fr/ tout court, ça fonctionne, par contre.


Ha oui il faut appuyer sur entrée pour valider le formulaire, je me suis fait avoir aussi, la loupe n'est pas un bouton  ::P:

----------


## Bart

Rofl.
Ca marche mieux en effet maintenant  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain il affiche les temps de jeu... du coup j'ai un nouveau slogan : _"Tu veux te faire peur ? Lance cpc canardvapeur !"_

----------


## Calys

> Canardvapeur est désormais intégré à coincoinpc.
> 
> Merci à Nicolas Wurtz pour l'idée originale et pour avoir accepté de fusionner les 2 apps


Mais c'est génial  ::w00t:: 

 ::wub::

----------


## toutatis

> Ha oui il faut appuyer sur entrée pour valider le formulaire, je me suis fait avoir aussi, la loupe n'est pas un bouton


Effectivement, c'est pas top. Je vais rajouter un évènement de clic sur la loupe. Merci pour le retour.

----------


## Bart

Merci à toi et formidable boulot  :;):

----------


## Azerty

Ah, plus rien à l'url habituelle, le projet est rip ?  :Emo: 

edit : ok, je viens de voir le rapprochement avec canard vapeur  :;):

----------


## Calys

C'est sur https://coincoinpc.fr maintenant  :;): 

(moi aussi j'ai eu peur, haha)

----------

